# Aiming the Medge Illuminator



## PortlandZinMan (Feb 4, 2009)

I searched, but could find information.  I just got my Illuminator yesterday and am a bit perplexed.  I am having difficulty getting it aimed properly.  No matter how hard I twist and turn, the light refuses to point at the screen and stay there.  Do the stems on these things break in over time?  Mine will "kinda aim" but after a few seconds will begin to straighten up and no longer point at the screen.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

When i want to use the light, I take it out, flip it upside down and slide it back into it's slot. Seems much easier to get the light where i want it then.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

take it out of the slot and turn it over (so the light is pointing up)










When you close it, just turn it back over.


----------



## PortlandZinMan (Feb 4, 2009)

<slapping forehead>

Thanks - much appreciated!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow thats a great idea!


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I had the same problem - I was trying to follow how the light was pictured on its packaging, but it just does not sit right. Now the M-Edge site shows it flipped.  Works great, and I feel stupid...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I've also been frustrated with the light, it should really be able to hold it's shape.  A bendy neck should bend, it shouldn't straighten itself.

Flipping it around is a good idea, I'll try that too.  But I'm still disappointed that it wont hold it's form, we shouldn't have to assemble it every time we want to turn it on or off.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

definitely a good idea, thanks!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

TM said:


> When i want to use the light, I take it out, flip it upside down and slide it back into it's slot. Seems much easier to get the light where i want it then.


 Where did you get that from?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Where did I get the light or the idea? 

I didn't get the idea from anywhere... just wanted the light at the top of my Kindle so decided to try and see if that would work. it did and also holds it's shape better since i am not bending it so much...

Light i got from Amazon.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG!!!!!  I have been struggling with that darn 'illuminator' for weeks now.  Duuh. . .  How simple is that to flip the light.  Is that what they call 'thinking outside the box'?  Thanks for sharing -- doubt if I ever would have figured it out.


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> take it out of the slot and turn it over (so the light is pointing up)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like the medge illuminator or are there ones that work better with the Kindle?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

mbw said:


> Do you like the medge illuminator or are there ones that work better with the Kindle?


I actually prefer the Mighty bright I have.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have both the Mighty Bright and the e-Luminator and prefer the Might Bright. The neck is longer and more flexible.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both and prefer the Mighty Bright.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

My wife is going to laugh when I tell her to flip it over. We bought two M-Edge lights and found one to be much more cooperative in its bending options than the other.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

mbw said:


> Do you like the medge illuminator or are there ones that work better with the Kindle?


I love that the m-edge can stay attached to the cover and always be available and yet be completely out of the way when you don't need it.

But from a functional standpoint, I have a different light with a bendy neck (from Target, I don't remember the brand) that bends much nicer, stays where I put it, and lights the screen better.

So to answer your question, I use the m-edge because of it's convenience. But if you are more concerned about functionality, then use a different light.


----------



## roa71 (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone else had problem with the battery life?  since getting mine in early Jan, i have replaced the battery 3 times.  it's not that the light stops working, it just gets too dim to be useful.

i love having it for the convenience.  the mighty bright is a better light.  however, having the light built in to the case is very nice.  no more hunting for my night light when needed.  though, i find that i use the light sometimes just to help out in low light situations.  very handy.  now, if i could just find a rechargeable A23 battery..

rick..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for this tip.  Kim, I agree with you.  I like the M-edge light for the same reason, convenience.  It's one less thing I have to go looking for.  I'm hoping when the next bunch ship they have improved this little problem.  
deb


----------

